# The BBC iPlayer now coming into Europe.



## rjnpenang (Feb 20, 2008)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/appsblog/2011/jul/28/bbc-iplayer-global-ipad-launch?INTCMP=SRCH
On the iTunes store its free! however I was unable to download the app this morning, possibly too busy!. Regards Rob


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

Remember, although the app is free, you need to subscribe to the service...€6.99 (£6.14) a month or €49.99 a year

And, even when subscribing, you will still see adverts running before your programme.

It it not a live service, more of an on demand service, but then you can get that for free using thebox.bz!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

And you have to have an iPad presumably, it won't work on an ordinary computer. So that's another €400 or so.


----------



## maria0301 (Oct 10, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> And you have to have an iPad presumably, it won't work on an ordinary computer. So that's another €400 or so.


Hi, I get Iplayer and ITV Player on my laptop free through Expat Shield..:ranger:


----------



## Jamietd (Apr 10, 2011)

I couldn't find it on my Uk AppStore account and signed into my Spanish account then I was able to download it


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I read on the BBC iplayer site that it is to be available on PCs too, same monthly rate.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

thrax said:


> I read on the BBC iplayer site that it is to be available on PCs too, same monthly rate.


The Guardian article says otherwise! The BBC has a financial partnership with Apple, sharing the subscription revenue, so they have no incentive to make it available on PCs.



> Why focus on iPad? BBC Worldwide is not subject to the same requirements to support a range of devices as the BBC in the UK, so for global iPlayer, this was a purely commercial decision.
> 
> "We hope that this service becomes multi-device, multi-platform and multi-territory over time, but as a premium-but-niche service, we did not want to go in with both feet from day one," said Bradley-Jones.
> 
> "We're spending the next year in a pilot-type phase focusing on one device, to make a clean and very compelling experience. We have a great relationship with Apple in terms of the promotional commitments they'll give us too."


----------

